# So I just quit my job



## Master slacker (Apr 3, 2012)

For a while now, I have been less than thrilled about my job. All these policies, requirements, goals, etc... have become so burdensome. The "engineer" in my title has effectively felt neutered. I have been hunting around for a couple of months and even took up several recruiters on their offerings. In the end, the three jobs I interviewed for each ended with an offer. I accepted the job that may not offer the most short term (benefits and whatnot), but I feel has the greatest potential in the coming years. I'm just hoping I am right.

Well, I met with my boss this morning and dropped the bomb that I accepted a job at a different company and I was giving my two week notice. I stayed in there longer than I was expecting as he is, evidently, one with the Force. I ended up leaving the door open for a counter-offer. I think I caved only because I am *not* a fan of big change (like a career change). In fact, to my knowledge, I've only quit three things in my life - one class in grad school, an offshore job, and now this job. He said he would have a promotion approved and on the table, but I know the numerical value of that will not meet my new job. However, next year's bonus included, it may exceed my new job.

I am so f'ing bad at these types of things. I enjoy the people here (and I'm sure I will at the new place), but I think I'd better myself elsewhere. Has anyone been in a similar situation?

Why did I leave that damn door open? :brickwall:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 3, 2012)

I had the same thing happen when I left the utility. You have to be very careful and think about the environment you will be in if you accept the counter and stay. Will it change the way you are perceived and treated by your coworkers? Do you care?

Where I was working, I knew there would be payback down the road for my display of 'disloyalty' by offering a resignation. I viewed it as a CLE (Career Limiting Event). I also knew the environment I was working in wouldn't change and I'd be pi$$ed off enough to leave in another six months regardless of what they were paying me.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2012)

The only thing constant in life is change.

You can't look at it like quitting because you are not going to sit at home on your rear-end, you are moving forward to a new opportunity. When you graduated from school, it was the end of school (possibly bittersweet) but that time had passed and you moved forward.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2012)

It was hard when I left my last job too. I really enjoyed the people I was working with, but I was presented with an excellent opportunity for professional growth by moving on. My old company was starting to take on some hard times and beginning to layoff some very "company friendly" people because some of the hopeful projects just weren't panning out (got me really thinking about who is really loyal to who). I've been at my new job just shy of 2 years and I couldn't be happier. I'm still friends with several of my ex-coworkers (many of which have also since moved on).

The important part is to not focus on the personal side of things. From a professional standpoint, you have to ask yourself what do you gain by staying versus moving on? If you have been so unhappy with your current position that you've been actively seeking a new job for several weeks, do you really want to stay if they only offer you a little more money and possibly another "neutered" title? In addition to what EG said about the company's perception of your loyalty, how loyal do you see yourself if you stay? In my experience once the resignation offer is made, you've already made your decision and it's best for both sides to not fight it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> The important part is to not focus on the personal side of things. From a professional standpoint, you have to ask yourself what do you gain by staying versus moving on? If you have been so unhappy with your current position that you've been actively seeking a new job for several weeks, do you really want to stay if they only offer you a little more money and possibly another "neutered" title? In addition to what EG said about the company's perception of your loyalty, how loyal do you see yourself if you stay? In my experience once the resignation offer is made, you've already made your decision and it's best for both sides to not fight it.


^^ This. When I was working in automotive I made the decision to change jobs once our pay and benefits started getting cut. And of course the workload never changed either. When I put my 2 weeks notice in there was an attempted counter-offer made that I refused. As Dex pointed out, I had made the decision to move on and was not going back on that. I did like the people I worked with just not the way the business was being handled.

I also almost moved on from my current company. Based on my workload now and doing many tasks behind the scenes that my boss isn't always aware of, I felt I deserved a raise. Not to mention the research I had done on average salaries for people with qualifications equal to my own. I had an offer with another company already in my back pocket when I went to ask for a raise. The raise was granted so for the time being I feel my company still values me as an employee. Not sure if that helps but hopefully gives you some perspective.

On a more personal note, just from reading your many posts in the "Rant Room", even though you like the people you work with, it really does seem that they are undermining you and your abilities as an engineer. This counter-offer seems like a very small piece of worm left on the hook to continue to string you a long and continue to push you to your breaking point. As long as you leave on good terms, there isn't anything saying you couldn't go back in a few years if you truly don't like the new job. I've seen that happen with some of my co-workers at multiple companies. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 3, 2012)

^^agree

The only sure thing (so I've been told) is death and taxes. Betting on where a company will be in two years is a gamble, but there is no reward without risk. Even if the only reward is the experience gained. In the words of the Devil's Advocate: "_Guilt is like a bag of fuckin' bricks. All ya gotta do is set it down._" So thank the man for his counter offer, but respectfully decline as you've obviously already made your decision.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ I agree with all of the above. It doesn't sound like the issues you have with your current company are going to change. Your immediate boss may value you enough to do what he can to make you happy, but your leaving is not going to change the system. Your threatening to leave and then staying might even make it worse by reaffirming the idea that the current system is working.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 3, 2012)

You're done getting your "experience" from your current situation...The chance to grow professionally will likely be more rewarding, and the more rewarding the job, the more you are likely to put into to it, and so you have the opportunity to get more out of it.

Do make sure that you don't close any doors with your current company, if things don't work out or are not what they seem at the new job, you'll need them as references...One of my former coworkers is now president and CEO of the last company where I worked; it's good to have that connection...


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 3, 2012)

So much good advice. Very similar to what my wife said, but she's not an engineer and she has been through the "dump" and "been dumped" camps herself. I am a very cautious individual and look at my current job / company as a "comfort zone" if you will. I've been here five years and I know I won't be fired any time soon. When I'm the low-man on the totum pole (new hire), though, I feel very vulnerable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> When I'm the low-man on the totum pole (new hire), though, I feel very vulnerable.


I wouldn't necessarily consider a new hire as "low" on the totem pole. In fact, I would actually put more value on a new hire than on an employee that has been with the company for awhile. Either they are bringing you on to expand or perhaps to replace another that has not been performing to par. Another aspect to look at is that by this new employer making you an offer, it means you have met their expectations in being a prime candidate for the position they have open. So basically they are making an investment in you and will be spending company time and money to train you and bring you up to speed on their practices and procedures. I don't know of any company that would make that kind of an investment lightly only to throw it away later.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 3, 2012)

^Agreed. The only job security that anybody has is determined by what you can do for for you _next_ employer. If you rely on anything else, you're fooling yourself.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Worry about being low man on the totem pole depends on the new company policy. My work is last one in first one out. As is my husbands. dosen't matter if we are good workers bringing stuff to the table


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 3, 2012)

You probably can't stay. Once you drop the bomb, that's usually it. They now know you were shopping and he may also know that it wasn't just about money. If you were unhappy, why would that change just absed on a promotion and counter-offer?

Do what you feel is right for you.

Good Luck MS


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 3, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I've been here five years and I know I won't be fired any time soon.


My husband and I thought that, the last time he was laid off. He was one of their most experienced engineers, great with clients...but when the work dried up due to bad management decisions, they cut him loose and kept the cheaper young guys and a lady who was gorgeous but not a great engineer. If you're at-will, nothing is certain.


----------



## guitarjamman (Apr 3, 2012)

I just went through this a couple weeks ago, even made my own thread entitled "How to Gracefully Leave a Company". I was set in my ways that no counter-offer would be accepted because the new job promised to open many doors that were completely out of reach at the current company. Guess what, I stayed....

When I went down at the end of the day to speak with the boss/owner, I dropped the bomb. He dropped all the work in his hands, asked me to sit down and close the door; already not going how I wanted. I wanted to drop the 2 week notice letter off, let him shake his head in disapproval and say I will be greatly missed, then walk out and be done with it. The ensuing conversation lasted over 30 minutes and in the end, I respect my boss a lot more than I had before for the way it was handled and what was said. He threw a counter offer out there (more than I would have made at the new job) and said that he will pick up more of the site development work I was looking for. I do not have to do the garbage work that drove me bananas before and I got a promotion in my title (not that it really matters to me, but apparently some people really desire it).

You are in a good position right now because you know that you are valued at your current company but are desired outside of it as well. I had the most difficult time separating my emotions from my career decision because I was totally comfortable with where I was...I knew the standards, how to make it through the day without asking 10 different people 20 questions, and most importantly the way my boss likes work to be completed. Did this sway me to stay instead of leave? Probably, the "comfort zone" can be a silent killer.

You left that door open because it was the smart thing to do....I did not listen to other people on here when they said that and I guarentee I will never not consider a counter offer again. If the pro's/con's list of staying vs. leaving is too close for comfort, then the counter-offer can make the final call. I honestly do not feel any tension between my boss and I either, business was handled and we are back to the way we were before.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^^

:appl:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank the man for the counter-offer if it comes and politely decline.

You really don't like where you're working now, that is apparent from your many posts about your current job. An upgraded title and more money will be nice for a month or two, but the culture will not. And in the end, that appears to be what is driving you bonkers.

I was in the same situation 18 months ago and I'm very glad I didn't let the screen door hit me in the ass on my way out.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, it's a done deal now. I just sent him my resignation email.

We met again about an hour ago. He understands my situation as he's been in my shoes before, but at a different company. Nothing necessarily was on the table, offer-wise, but he stated that the site maintenance leader and HR leader would take time today to discuss my potential onsite in different organizations / roles should I still think about staying. I figure that there was no dollar figure available during our meeting as he suspected I'd leave regardless. And, at least for the next two years, reasonable expectations of total pay couldn't be matched anyway. I politely declined meeting with the two and the potential counter-offer. Professionally speaking, this is the right choice for me.

I'm glad this is finally over, but I can't help to feel partially like poop. My departure is going to dump a lot of workload onto others who are already snowed under and create more hassle for my current leadership and I hate doing that to anyone. I am so bad with decisions involving large change and, to make matters worse, I have the emotional well-being of a 16 year old girl at times. However, I'm 33 and I could very well be in this position again before I retire and I can also be on the other side of the desk receiving such unfortunate news.

To get this off my mind, taking into consideration my next day of work is Monday, I'm getting some cheap beer on the way home today. While I'm at it, I'll get some Midol, too.

Thanks to everyone who shared their opinions. They weren't wasted.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 4, 2012)

You can't dwell on the burden that has been put on others by you leaving, even if you know them very well. Yes it sucks for them but eventually tasks and responsibilities will be shifted as needed. It happens every day.

Congrats on your decision though. I think you made the right choice. And I would pick up some GOOD beer to celebrate. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you remember to negotiate sufficient time to spam eb.com with the new job?


----------



## pbrme (Apr 4, 2012)

Good to hear, It takes a strong person to break from any comfort zone and change. You should relish in your previous accomplishments and look forward to the new horizons you'll cross.

Keep a professional exiting repoire, as it's always good to build a strong business network. Since we on EB are not trust fund babies, we've all had to work hard to create a version of ourselves which we personally deem successful. You've recognized this, and have taken the steps... the rest will work it's way out in the rinse cycle.

My old coach used to tell us: "shoulda woulda coulda never won a football game." In this sense, your in control of your own destiny, and you sir will be kicking back a few down the road, and smile.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Did you remember to negotiate sufficient time to spam eb.com with the new job?


It comes with a given amount of "f*ck off time" when thing are slow. I'll keep it to a minimum for a while.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 4, 2012)

MS, I hope you can let go of the guilt and start feeling better soon. Midol and Irish carbombs will help immensely.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing to add but this:


----------

